# Ein Österreicher versucht zu surfen (1x) Gif



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Robe22 (2 Mai 2014)

Tja, die Österreicher haben halt kein Meer zum üben


----------



## Punisher (2 Mai 2014)

Volltrottel


----------



## krawutz (3 Mai 2014)

Ei, ei, ei !


----------



## Ludger77 (4 Mai 2014)

Autsch und AuA!


----------



## Akrueger100 (4 Mai 2014)

Selbst ein Österreicher ist nicht so dumm und an der Palme erkennt man eindeutig den Yankee


----------



## comatron (4 Mai 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Selbst ein Österreicher ist nicht so dumm und an der Palme erkennt man eindeutig den Yankee



Das sind die schlimmsten Österreicher, die in Amerika unter Palmen leben !


----------

